# Victims of the Recent Solar Eclipse



## cgw (Sep 10, 2017)

Not just retinas...

Rental Camera Gear Destroyed by the Solar Eclipse of 2017


----------



## webestang64 (Sep 29, 2017)

Oh yeah baby,,,,,we had 4 cameras (including a rental) that came to our camera store the next day......Do'h!!!


----------



## benhasajeep (Sep 29, 2017)

webestang64 said:


> Oh yeah baby,,,,,we had 4 cameras (including a rental) that came to our camera store the next day......Do'h!!!



The rental have insurance on it by the renter?


----------



## webestang64 (Sep 30, 2017)

benhasajeep said:


> webestang64 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yeah baby,,,,,we had 4 cameras (including a rental) that came to our camera store the next day......Do'h!!!
> ...



Oh yeah, they had to sign a extra rental clause that states that any damage as a result of the eclipse it will be repaired at the renters expense.


----------



## OldManJim (Oct 10, 2017)

Just one more reason why I watched it on TV!


----------



## petrochemist (Oct 10, 2017)

OldManJim said:


> Just one more reason why I watched it on TV!


TV coverage here was AWFUL.
Most of the images I saw on photo forums where much better.

Being the wrong side of the pond there was very little to be seen direct here - even if could coverage hadn't been 100% I think we'd have only managed 4% coverage - quite a long way from totality


----------

